# C-Cure Setting Materials



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

My local Schluter supplier just started carrying thinset, too. Don't ask, but before they only carried Schluter, and I had to go elsewhere for thinset (because that place did not carry Schluter).

Regardless, the supplier is carrying C-Cure setting materials and grout.

Has anyone ever used them?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

See if you can get a free bag or two of some their products to "try". 

FWIW, I have not heard anything bad about them.


----------



## CookeCarpentry (Feb 26, 2009)

angus242 said:


> See if you can get a free bag or two of some their products to "try".
> 
> FWIW, I have not heard anything bad about them.


I ordered a roll of Ditra thru them, I've got 10 bags "on the house" to try....


----------



## JazMan (Feb 16, 2007)

Good deal! :thumbsup: Which thin set are they giving you to try? What are you installing the Ditra over and what kind of tiles?

Jaz


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

C-Cure was always a fair thinset product:clap: but their grout sucked :sad::sad:and created many callbacks years ago. Haven't used the stuff in over seven or eight years tho.:no:


----------



## ee3 (Feb 10, 2006)

Custom owns C-Cure .


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

ee3 said:


> Custom owns C-Cure .


Now I know why I don't use them :laughing:


----------



## GroutGuy (Sep 16, 2010)

ee3, That is correct C-Cure is a Division of Custom Buliding Products of Seal Beach, CA.

I beleive that C-Cure is mostly distributed in the southern states. I have yet to see them up here in NY.

:thumbsup:
GDC


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

ee3 said:


> Custom owns C-Cure .





GroutGuy said:


> C-Cure is a Division of Custom Buliding Products of Seal Beach, CA.


Custom also owns Jamo along with C-Cure


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

It'd be interesting to know how long custom has owned c cure as a lot of times manufacturers buy other ones and/or distribution. 

Like Angus said, get a few bags and try them.
I'm not too choosy in what I use to a point, but the only products of theirs I've used is their waterproofing and it ******. It worked, but was a PITA.

As far as product failures, if one uses mainstream lines, they should be quite rare. We had a lot of grout failures (discoloration) with mapei and they warranted them. C-cure products used to be mixed at the distributor level, so they can vary, as with any mixture.


----------

